# Just started a YouTube channel for my five month old



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Just started a YouTube channel for my five month old.  






His name is BJ and he's such a good boy. 😊


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Get ready for a clogged drain Memo, Lol.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Steve Strom said:


> Get ready for a clogged drain Memo, Lol.


Haha! So true! 😀


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh, goodness- that was a lot of work! You might want to buy one of those rubber gloves for washing dogs. 1st couple of baths Lexie took in the large kitchen sink just laying there and absolutely enjoying herself. Then we were taking her to a dog self wash. Nice tub, high enough not to break your back. 20 min including shampoo/conditioner / flee stuff, drying and you are done. $20 totally worth it. You can bring your own stuff if for some reason theirs is not working and skip the flea treatment.


----------

